# Starting a rat rescue



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am going to start by saying that I have been heavily involved in animal rescue for years now.

And a few months ago, I realized that my province doesn't have a rat rescue, I was shocked.

I have been doing so much research and have decided, to start a non-profit rescue for rats.

It will be called 'Whiskered Way' Rat Rescue.

I realize what it entails, I have been involved in pit bull rescue since I was a child, I grew up in rescue, I live and breathe rescue.

Anyways, a bunch of bands from Saskatchewan sent me a message last night, they want to throw a huge concert to fundraise for the rescue. I was so touched.

All proceeds will go towards cages, bedding, hammocks, and other things that ratties need.

Now, here's my question, how can incorporate the rats into the concert without actually physically having them there, for obvious reasons.

Also, is there any advice for paperwork, I mean, I have seen plenty of forms for adoption and owner surrenders for cats and dogs, but how does the paperwork for a rat differ, if at all other than wording.

Any other advice would be much appreciated. I'm doing this, I've wanted to have my own rescue since I was ten working with the local dog rescues, this is a way for me to help out a very misunderstood species.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't have much to say but maybe there could be pictures of the rats at the concert?! Also I think that it's great that you are starting a rescue and it sounds like you know just how to go about it!


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

As far as incorporating them into the concert.....could you just take a bunch of pictures & display them?

CONGRATS & GOD BLESS on your adventure. Rats & Pits are both VERY misunderstood animals.
Sounds like you know what you are doing. I wish u the best of luck ! How awesome that you are getting such early on support!!!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, I was thinking of a giant poster board with photos of various rats. 

And yes, I was amazed that out of nowhere, all these people I had never met were wanting to fundraise for me.

I've always been very active in both the local rescue, and music community, and my love of rats is well known.

I was talking with a friend at a concert a few weeks ago, and I guess the band overheard us talking about my dream of a rescue, because the singer came up and said 'My rats were rescues, shame there isn't one in Sask, maybe we can help you change that.' I brushed it off as a musicians drunken ramble, lol.

But he came though, this man I had never met before, with a six and a half hour line up of bands willing to fundraise for the rats.

Thank you all for the support, and once we have Whiskered Way up and running, I will be sure to give constant updates of our rats.

Also, does anyone know of any artists that would do some pro-bono logos for it?

I want to refrain from spending any money from the fundraiser event on things other than the rats and their care, and while an amazing logo helps wonders, it is not something I want to spend money on that could be spent on cages and food instead.

I mean, if I must commission an artist I will put of my own pocket, because from this event 100% of the money earned will be spent on the rats themselves.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I also think you should put up a post of rat misconceptions (that their dirty, carry rabies, etc..)

Also, I'd be willing to make you some hammocks, snuggle cubes, etc.. (with my horrible and limited sewing abilities)


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

JLSaufl said:


> I also think you should put up a post of rat misconceptions (that their dirty, carry rabies, etc..)
> 
> Also, I'd be willing to make you some hammocks, snuggle cubes, etc.. (with my horrible and limited sewing abilities)


Really!? Oh wow, that would be SO amazing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

you could do a 'sponsor a rat' thing like put up prices for things 
Example

10$ can give a rat a 'home' as in a igloo
20$ can feed a rat for a month [not exactly sure on exact prices]
50$ can give a rat meds for a uri 
etc up to 
100$ can provide a cage for several unwanted rats

and people can sign up do donate and in exchange maybe you can give them a picture of a rescue rat? and send them update via email until the little guys get re-homed?

Just an idea =] what an exciting thing to do!

Alisa


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

HelloClarice said:


> you could do a 'sponsor a rat' thing like put up prices for things
> Example
> 
> 10$ can give a rat a 'home' as in a igloo
> ...


I LOVE that idea!! And it means that people can help in the rescue of our rats even if they live far away!

Things like that always make the public feel like part of the solution, which I think is very important, because they SHOULD have the option to be part of the solution if they want to.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would highly suggest emailing several rat rescues. I'm sure that they would be more than willing to help you get started.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I would highly suggest emailing several rat rescues. I'm sure that they would be more than willing to help you get started.


That is yet another great idea, I will get started on that ASAP.

I so love this forum.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Ruka said:


> Really!? Oh wow, that would be SO amazing!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, I can do that, once I'm done with making the sets for my boys, I'll start on stuff for you. I think I can mail quite a few of them to Canada for about $40.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

That's so cool! I totally recommend doing fund-raising type things as someone else suggested, since that will definitely help you get things started at your rescue. Rat facts and trivia would be good too. Maybe even showing a few videos demonstrating tricks rats can learn (or just their cuteness).

Good luck with everything! I admire you for doing something so important for ratties!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

JLSaufl said:


> Yeah, I can do that, once I'm done with making the sets for my boys, I'll start on stuff for you. I think I can mail quite a few of them to Canada for about $40.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Jenzie said:


> That's so cool! I totally recommend doing fund-raising type things as someone else suggested, since that will definitely help you get things started at your rescue. Rat facts and trivia would be good too. Maybe even showing a few videos demonstrating tricks rats can learn (or just their cuteness).
> 
> Good luck with everything! I admire you for doing something so important for ratties!


Yes, we are for sure doing that 'sponsor-a-rat' idea!!

Yes, the trivia would be fun!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I really like rattietattierescue.com theyre near me and i buy my hammock from them. All profits go to the rats. they seem to know what theyre doing and really love the rats. you could probably contact them on their Facebook or website and see if they have any suggestions. it's also good to network with local rescues so you can rat train if necessary. id also make you a banner but Im seriously lacking creativity.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like you're off to a good start

Since a lot of people seem very interested in this see if anyone is willing to be a foster or quarantine home. Other rescues might be able to let you know if they have foster or quarantine homes in your area that might help you.

Another suggestion that sounds weird is contact local breeders, breeders will almost always list rescues on their websites, or at least recommend them to people on their wait list if when they aren't breeding. Maybe even see about contacting a rat club in your area as well.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't imagine a rat benefit concert without rats there. If you were local I'd drag Fuzzy Rat out of "retirement" and do a short meet and greet for you. She's old, growing tumors and she's pretty shot, but I think she would still make the effort to rise to the occasion and it might do her good... She's becoming more withdrawn as her physical abilities wane, but she loved chaos and mobs when she was younger. Simply put there's nothing like a true shoulder rat to draw a crowd and win converts. 

If you can't enlist a local shoulder ratter with his or her TSR (true shoulder rat) to attend, you might try to get a quieter room nearby where you can introduce people to well behaved rats that are up for adoption or at least one trustworthy, friendly, well behaved rat.

If you post a list of misconceptions, people will start to debate the list... If you post photos, people who like rats will love them, they may disturb people that don't know rats. Bring a TSR and just everyone will line up to touch or hold or pet him or her and "meet the rat". Once someone skritches your shoulder rat or holds him or her they are converted for life. More than half the kids that meet Fuzzy Rat turn around to their parents and say "Mom I want a rattie" or they outright ask me "Can I keep her?" That's the kind of conversion that lasts a lifetime and might get you a clientele. 

I realize that very few rats are TSR's, but with forethought and considered logistics you should be able to manage some way to introduce people to a real live rat. I realize that working with live animals has lots of risks, but the up side is great.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it's awesome you are starting a rescue! I also might be able to sew some hammocks for you (either to use for your rescues or to sell to raise money).


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Well i'm not sure about the paper work. I guess if you are designing the form yourself then you could just put what you'd like to know about the people looking to adopt the rats. I.e: have they owned rats before? What cage do they have? Do they have a vet in mind? 

About incorporating the rats into the concert; you could have a few display boards with pictures of some of the rats looking for homes, maybe a little info on them and their background. There could also be an information board about why rats make such great pets and how to care for them. You could have rat themed food available. I once found rat picture cake toppers online which would probably go down well on cup cakes. You could give them away as part of the concert or sell them on the side to make a little extra money. 

Dot donation boxes around with more pictures of the rats on them. Beside them you could have little bits of info on the main problems regarding pet hoarding, insensible breeding to raise awareness of the main issues regarding pet rats. 

It's a shame there couldn't be a tent away from the music where people could experience first hand how awesome rats are but i can understand why that would be difficult. It's a wonderful thing you're doing by the way!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Jess Of TheFatRatChannel said:


> Well i'm not sure about the paper work. I guess if you are designing the form yourself then you could just put what you'd like to know about the people looking to adopt the rats. I.e: have they owned rats before? What cage do they have? Do they have a vet in mind?
> 
> About incorporating the rats into the concert; you could have a few display boards with pictures of some of the rats looking for homes, maybe a little info on them and their background. There could also be an information board about why rats make such great pets and how to care for them. You could have rat themed food available. I once found rat picture cake toppers online which would probably go down well on cup cakes. You could give them away as part of the concert or sell them on the side to make a little extra money.
> 
> ...



Going along with rat themed food http://www.amazon.com/RAT-HALLOWEEN-CHOCOLATE-CANDY-MOLD/dp/B000EJM2QW


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> Going along with rat themed food http://www.amazon.com/RAT-HALLOWEEN-CHOCOLATE-CANDY-MOLD/dp/B000EJM2QW


Haha, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

I would suggest e-mailing rat rescues inside your state and outside of your state and asking them for advice and for any information they can give you over the e-mail or phone. Nothing quite compares to a lot of experience, and discussing it with a rescue specializing it rats will help you substantially. I have a few people you can contact, but all the way in WA state. The paper work does not differ much from the paper work for other animals, except I like to go into more depth about other pets, what they know about housing and bedding, what they know about rats in general, and put a lot of emphasis on whether they rent or not or plans they may have for their future since caged animals always seem to be dumped off on Craigslist or elsewhere with much more ease than dogs or larger animals. As far as fundraising, take tons of pictures to display the rats for adoption, make a large cardboard poster board collage, and have an open binder with a page for each rat or adoption, buy some rat stationary from Amazon, create brochures and bring items for sale...treats, clothes that represent rat rescue, etc.


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Also, register at www.petfinder.com. It does have a fee but it is a wonderful place to list animals for adoption!


Rat Daddy said:


> I can't imagine a rat benefit concert without rats there.


 I can. Imagine the stress and the risk without extensive experience in health risks, diseases, and quarantine. S/he does not have the resources quite yet to be bringing the rats out to a concert...


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

There are a few folks with TSRs on this forum, I was kind of hoping that one was local and might do a guest appearance for the cause. I would, but any province is too far from my state.

I realize that it's a great cause, but nothing sells the idea of warm loving and sweet rats than a warm loving and sweet rat for people to meet. 

I agree that its a bad idea to take a normal rat to this kind of event. Our other girl travels well and likes going places, but she absolutely hates people touching her, she dislikes open places and she's not fond of loud noises. We adopted her from a neglectful household at 7 months old. We reintroduced her to her former mom and she wouldn't even let her former mom hold her anymore. She's a great companion for Fuzzy Rat and is very attentive to our big girls needs, but I doubt she'll ever be ready for a rock concert or a public meet and greet.

I'm also not big on the idea of putting rats out on display where they are going to be stressed by people poking at them. So a TSR would be the ideal solution. Is there a local rat group that might have a shoulder ratter that lives local, that might be enlisted to do the meet and greet?

TSR's pretty much don't do or need quarantine, it's best to quarantine other rats from them. My girls have been working on a nasty cold for several weeks now, despite going out regularly in the sub-freezing weather and her generally poor health and advanced age, Fuzzy Rat is all but completely recovered while poor Amelia is still sneezing up a storm. Amelia is an active healthy young rat otherwise. Actually, it was a couple of hours in the cold that seems to have kick started Fuzzy's immune system again and helped her kick the cold. I was pretty apprehensive about taking her outside, but when I don't engage her she starts winding down like an old clock. I know TSR's are a pretty rare breed of rat, but if you could find one, I'm pretty sure it would be worth it's weight in gold for the cause.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ruka said:


> Yes, I was thinking of a giant poster board with photos of various rats. And yes, I was amazed that out of nowhere, all these people I had never met were wanting to fundraise for me.I've always been very active in both the local rescue, and music community, and my love of rats is well known.I was talking with a friend at a concert a few weeks ago, and I guess the band overheard us talking about my dream of a rescue, because the singer came up and said 'My rats were rescues, shame there isn't one in Sask, maybe we can help you change that.' I brushed it off as a musicians drunken ramble, lol.But he came though, this man I had never met before, with a six and a half hour line up of bands willing to fundraise for the rats.Thank you all for the support, and once we have Whiskered Way up and running, I will be sure to give constant updates of our rats.Also, does anyone know of any artists that would do some pro-bono logos for it?I want to refrain from spending any money from the fundraiser event on things other than the rats and their care, and while an amazing logo helps wonders, it is not something I want to spend money on that could be spent on cages and food instead.I mean, if I must commission an artist I will put of my own pocket, because from this event 100% of the money earned will be spent on the rats themselves.Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am no professional but if you message me what your looking for in your logo I may be able to help...


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

As far as the artwork goes, I might be able to help. I don't know anything about graphic design, but I could definitely draw things for you!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> I can't imagine a rat benefit concert without rats there. If you were local I'd drag Fuzzy Rat out of "retirement" and do a short meet and greet for you. She's old, growing tumors and she's pretty shot, but I think she would still make the effort to rise to the occasion and it might do her good... She's becoming more withdrawn as her physical abilities wane, but she loved chaos and mobs when she was younger. Simply put there's nothing like a true shoulder rat to draw a crowd and win converts.
> 
> If you can't enlist a local shoulder ratter with his or her TSR (true shoulder rat) to attend, you might try to get a quieter room nearby where you can introduce people to well behaved rats that are up for adoption or at least one trustworthy, friendly, well behaved rat.
> 
> ...


A TSR would be an awesome idea, I might use my Zazzle, and while he isn't a TRUE shoulder rat, he's mellow, easy-going, and doesn't get spooked easily, and is fine to hang out on my shoulder all day, plus, once the show is to start, I suppose I can run him home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys, the Illustrated Rat made this for my rescue!!

And yes, I will be looking up rat or at least small animal rescues in Canada and contacting them for advice.

The show has a punk/metal theme, so I'm trying to incorporate the rats to the best of my ability, but its not easy, lol.

I may or may not bring a TSR if I can find one, but I do plan on a giant board of rat posters, as well as donation boxes scattered around.

I will keep you guys updated, right now I'm worried because my Spooky fell, and I'm not sure if he's okay, so I'm stressing out, but I wanted to share this simply AMAZING piece of DONATED artwork.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

JessyGene said:


> I think it's awesome you are starting a rescue! I also might be able to sew some hammocks for you (either to use for your rescues or to sell to raise money).


That would be amazingly wonderful!


Sadly guys, I probably won't be able to find a TSR that's local to come in, and I can't have the rats in another area because it is freezing here...

Whiskered Way will be the only Saskatchewan Rat Rescue, so any LOCAL help is put of the question, but I'm still co tasting other rat rescues for advice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the logo, it's so sweet.

Awwe, this is so great.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Ruka said:


> View attachment 13205
> 
> 
> Hey guys, the Illustrated Rat made this for my rescue!!
> ...



Dru does great work, and she goes above and beyond to help out rat rescues wherever she can. You can check out her web site at The Illustrated Rat.

What about setting up some kind of video in lieu of having live rats at the concert? Tons of cute stuff on You Tube, if you could set up a wireless connection. This is one of my favs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WWWG3libBk If you can watch that without grinning, you ain't right.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! Those portraits on her site are beautiful. She does a great job with her watercolor, that's not the easiest medium to control.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> Dru does great work, and she goes above and beyond to help out rat rescues wherever she can. You can check out her web site at The Illustrated Rat.
> 
> What about setting up some kind of video in lieu of having live rats at the concert? Tons of cute stuff on You Tube, if you could set up a wireless connection. This is one of my favs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WWWG3libBk If you can watch that without grinning, you ain't right.


Thank you for linking her site!! I was going to do it, but my iPad wouldn't copy and paste. :/

A video may work. That's a good idea,  

And yes, I simply messages her on Facebook asking if she would make me one, I was willing to pay, and here she did it for free! She's an amazing woman, and I will recommend and endorse her from here on!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you thought about starting a profile on www.gofundme.com? That way folks can donate money online. I've known many people have had success with gofundme.com... I'd love to donate  Or even just a PayPal donation button on your website... I admire what you're doing, I wish you & the ratties all the best!


----------



## Choppybaby (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow! That's fantastic! Congrats to you! I would do pictures - maybe a large poster explaining the "misunderstood" animal and what your rescue will do! Definitely have business cards!  vistaprint will do 250 for free- plus google coupon codes an u get a to for basically nothing  good luck!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I will check out that site!!

Hey everyone, I got the rescue page up and running, can you check it out and tell me what you all think?

http://whiskeredway.simpl.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I just posted the surrender form about 20 minutes ago, already a woman has contacted me with 2 females that she has devolved a sever allergy to. That was fast.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the website! It's very easy to read through, which is great. Simple is always better. There's nothing worse than a confusing website... Also, the logo on your home page is adorable!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Ruka- the website is pretty good, but I'd post pictures of your cage setups and what not so people know where their rats are going. 
Other than that, it looks pretty good!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Muttlycrew said:


> Ruka- the website is pretty good, but I'd post pictures of your cage setups and what not so people know where their rats are going.
> Other than that, it looks pretty good!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a good idea!!

The only issue I have with the site is it only allows five pages, but I can put the cage setup photos under the photo sections.

We already have two owner surrenders coming today, sadly from talking to their owner she loves them, makes a homemade diet, free-range time, and has tried her best, but has developed a severe allergy to them. She is also donating all of her rats items except the cage, which she does not own but was was borrowing from a friend, she is also making a donation.

The other possible surrenders are from a breeder, we aren't sure if we are taking them as of yet because the owner has not filled out a surrender form, and although he says he rescued them, I fear they may be used up breeders he is looking to dump.

Right now, we are hoping to get more cages, our quarantine cage isn't the hugest cage, but it is not too small, just not as big as we would like.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd suggest putting the photos of the cage set ups under the About/FAQs section. 
That way the photos section is only dedicated to rats who need a home, since that's the most important part.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

ratazana said:


> I'd suggest putting the photos of the cage set ups under the About/FAQs section.
> That way the photos section is only dedicated to rats who need a home, since that's the most important part.


That's a better idea than what I had in mind! It will be a few days until I can get the cage setup photos up, I have to actually get them all ready and nice. 

In less than 24 hours, we now have a total of five rats looking for homes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Meet Moki and Chai, two new owner surrenders. 

We have decided that these girls will stay with Whiskered Way to help any females that might be surrendered alone.

We have a possible three more coming, one male and two females.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

They're both adorable. And I love the name Moki. My names for my next two rats are Mochi and Mordecai(or Morticai/Mortikai, not sure how I'd spell it...) I used to walk two doggies named Moki and Otto, that's where I got Mochi haha.

Congrats on your first two rats! 
Definitely post pics whenever you get new ones! 
I've always wanted to start an official small animal rescue. I've always had kind of an unofficial rescue. I've taken in a few rats, several rabbits, some hamsters, snakes, etc. mostly rabbits though. I end up getting stuck with them for such a long time that I get discourage of ever finding them homes. That's the only reason I haven't done an official one lol. 

Best of luck to you. You really are doing a great thing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Muttlycrew said:


> They're both adorable. And I love the name Moki. My names for my next two rats are Mochi and Mordecai(or Morticai/Mortikai, not sure how I'd spell it...) I used to walk two doggies named Moki and Otto, that's where I got Mochi haha.
> 
> Congrats on your first two rats!
> Definitely post pics whenever you get new ones!
> ...


Thanks! They were originally going to be up for adoption, but then I realized not everyone is rat savvy enough to realize they need to be housed in at least pairs, and having a few resident females to help the single surrenders is a good idea.

But all future surrenders will be up for adoption! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Need advice, the new girls I think weren't handled much, they come to the door and want out, but aren't really eating and Chai squeaks when picked up, both scamper away when I try and pick them up, will time and trust change this?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you might have a TSR at the benefit. Seriously, nothing sells the idea of owning a pet rat than a pet rat. Photos can be interpreted many ways. Two years ago I met a lady at the park with a couple of kids that told me she was thinking of getting her kids the rats they had been asking for, but had serious concerns about them... I pointed out to her that she had been holding Fuzzy Rat for over 15 minutes and skritching and playing with her and asked her what serious concerns she had. Funny thing... she looked down at the rat in her arms and couldn't think of a single one.

I'm guessing the kids got their ratties after all. Granted, most rats aren't like TSR's, but you can always explain that when the people come to meet potential adoptees. 

And btw, I think one of the hardest parts of the rescue is going to be socializing the rats before you adopt them out. No one is really going to bring in a TSR for adoption, I could rehome Fuzzy Rat with a single phone call. Most of the rats you are likely to get are going to be neglected or otherwise screwed up. And foisting a problem rat on a newbie is cruel and unusual both for the rat and the new owner. Rats live short lives and the only incentive a person has to adopt a rescue rat over a fresh pup is that it's pre-socialized. I'm sure this part of the job is going to be the most difficult and rewarding.

And don't forget the 50/50 raffle. You sell tickets, draw a winner and keep half the proceeds for your cause. It's a great money maker. Raffles for other prizes also work a treat and many product manufacturers will donate promotional stuff for your raffles if you ask nicely.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Immersion training works faster than trust training or forced socialization, but it's based on you becoming the pack alpha. The rats will learn to respond to you. I'm not sure how I would modify the technique, or any technique for that matter to get rats ready for a hand off to a strange new owner. You might want to talk to another rat rescue and ask what they do. This is like the pet shop conundrum, while most people try to keep a few fish alive for a long time, a pet shop strives to keep many fish alive for a short time until they're sold. What works in a pet shop usually doesn't work at home and the reverse is true.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay just a curious question. What is a TSR rat? Googling got me to the conclusion of tailspinzrattery. However there is no website?! The website is in Japanese with underwear on it. WHAT!?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Jackie said:


> Okay just a curious question. What is a TSR rat? Googling got me to the conclusion of tailspinzrattery. However there is no website?! The website is in Japanese with underwear on it. WHAT!?


I think that's Rat Daddy's abbreviation of True Shoulder Rat. 

...In Japanese with underwear on it?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh I see! I thought it was like one of those things where there's some really famous breeder or something.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> Immersion training works faster than trust training or forced socialization, but it's based on you becoming the pack alpha. The rats will learn to respond to you. I'm not sure how I would modify the technique, or any technique for that matter to get rats ready for a hand off to a strange new owner. You might want to talk to another rat rescue and ask what they do. This is like the pet shop conundrum, while most people try to keep a few fish alive for a long time, a pet shop strives to keep many fish alive for a short time until they're sold. What works in a pet shop usually doesn't work at home and the reverse is true.


I have been talking to hood rat rescue and we have been exchanging information back and forth, I will ask them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

